# Ways to GAIN weight?



## BonnieBabe<3 (Feb 6, 2008)

I do apologize if this topic was already posted, but I couldnt find it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm 5'2" and 2-3 years ago I was a_ healthy & THICK _115lbs 
Today I'm barely 100lbs & skinny as hell lol.. actually 97lbs but don't like to admit it..

I've gone to the doctors but nothing is wrong with my health & there is no reason to my weight loss. All my doctor said was "Just try to get more calories a day." I was thinking of going to a nutrition store to see if they sell pills or candy bars to help gain weight.

Is there anything else I could do? Anything more specific?
Foods in particular that will help me gain weight?



P.S. I want to go to the gym but I don't want to lose more WEIGHT! lol 

*TIA! SOOOO MUCH! *


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Feb 6, 2008)

I found a thread with answers to my questions by :diana, thank yooou!


----------



## quinntastic (Feb 7, 2008)

GNC has a Weight Gain formula that my brother-in-law used to take and it's supposed to be really good.

Here's a link - 

GNC - Weight Gainers: GNC Pro Performance Weight Gainer 2200 Gold - Chocolate

Good luck!


----------

